# CMH



## nayab itrat (Oct 20, 2015)

Just had a question. Is CMH getting under NUMS a good thing? Because army medical college comes under NUMS as well and I was wondering if CMH is good to apply in or are FMH and the rest better?


----------



## sniper-at-2oclock (Sep 9, 2015)

Well, NUMS would be a new university and as with all new stuff, it would take time to gain recognition. But personally speaking i think in case of medicine from pakistan, its more about which college. If you are planning to go abroad than that won't matter as well. Just main stuff like it should be authentic and registered in the international medical schools list. So compare the colleges themselves ( like basoc sciences and clinical expertise/ patient exposure).


----------



## Mehr5656 (Oct 10, 2015)

Can someone please tell me the weightage of the NUMS test 
Please.


----------



## nyamat (Oct 23, 2015)

someone plx tell that thr no chances for me in cmh my agrgt z 82.99


----------



## futuredentist (Oct 10, 2015)

Are any one of you having any problems in printing the form ? . because on my laptop it opened once and now its asking for an email and password ?


----------



## baby doll (Sep 9, 2014)

Yes i m having the same problem....guys help plzz 

- - - Updated - - -

Which email id and password????


----------



## futuredentist (Oct 10, 2015)

it fixed rself somehow now, try again


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

cmh is better and nums would have pretty good ranking

-


----------



## ayshasamad (Jul 6, 2014)

can anyone please tell me the closing merit for bds last year. my aggregate is 80.6 do u guys think i have any chance of getting in in bds??


----------



## Momina99 (Aug 31, 2015)

are we suppose to submit undertaking now or at time of interview? i have filled the form online. HELP ME. this is so confusing :/


----------



## Raida996 (Oct 23, 2015)

At the day of the interview
Along with other documents. Dw they'll let you know which ones


----------



## ayshasamad (Jul 6, 2014)

Hey guys I wanted to ask that if we are applying to cmh for local seat on sat basis do we need to pass the nums test that will be on Nov 8 like is it mandatory we pass it? Or just appearing is enough


----------



## DrDee (Aug 2, 2014)

ayshasamad said:


> Hey guys I wanted to ask that if we are applying to cmh for local seat on sat basis do we need to pass the nums test that will be on Nov 8 like is it mandatory we pass it? Or just appearing is enough


Yes I want to know this too. Someone answer this please!


----------



## ayshasamad (Jul 6, 2014)

I asked the same question on another thread and the girl told me you just have to appear for the test


----------



## Anonymous111 (Oct 12, 2015)

ayshasamad said:


> I asked the same question on another thread and the girl told me you just have to appear for the test


The guy, not the girl.


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

CMH would just become a generic name as Army plans to open CMH Medical Colleges in all the major cities, to be operational under NUMS. Four medical colleges are already under NUMS like CMH Multan, CMH Quetta, CMH Lahore and AMC, Rawalpindi and, there will be many more in the years to come.

So what will happen?

Acceptance rate will go UP.
Prestige will go DOWN.
Mismanagement will go UP.
Quality will go DOWN.

Who will benefit from this?
Institutes like AKU (100 MBBS Seats) and Shalamar (150 MBBS Seats) will see a huge surge in their prestige and merit, so will colleges such as Shifa, FUMC, FMH and Wah will hugely benefit from it too.

It's the same thing like when universities like COMSATS, PU, UET, FAST etc, started branching out to different cities all over the country, the value of their degree automatically went down, same will be the case with NUMS. It's simple, no elite institute ever branches out. There is no second LUMS, second GIKI, second NUST (yes, there is a branch of NUST in Karachi, but it is just for Marine programs which cannot be offered at the Main Campus), second IBA or second PIEAS.


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

Good point. Although the army almost never fails in educational or developmental endeavors, They might have a plan to immortalize CMH in cities other than Lahore.


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

they have basically started these colleges to meet up the demand of army doctors civilian seats are going to be 50 percent at most i guess and merit wont be that low plus army has succeeded a lot esp in case of nust so no reservations reg that


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Skandril said:


> Good point. Although the army almost never fails in educational or developmental endeavors, They might have a plan to immortalize CMH in cities other than Lahore.


Immortalize? :/

- - - Updated - - -



shane warney said:


> they have basically started these colleges to meet up the demand of army doctors civilian seats are going to be 50 percent at most i guess and merit wont be that low plus army has succeeded a lot esp in case of nust so no reservations reg that


What makes you think an engineering university (NUST) could be compared to a medical university (NUMS)? What makes you think that a multi branch university will have any prestige? Medical education is completely different from Engineering or Liberal Arts, its about patients, hospitals, research and highly qualified faculty which unfortunately CMH's lack, especially teaching experience of its consultants. 

All in all, the value of CMH and NUMS will go down because in some years, there will be a CMH Medical College in almost every city which will make it generic and with no prestige.


----------



## escalations (Apr 17, 2015)

masterh said:


> It's the same thing like when universities like COMSATS, PU, UET, FAST etc, started branching out to different cities all over the country, the value of their degree automatically went down, same will be the case with NUMS. It's simple, no elite institute ever branches out. There is no second LUMS, second GIKI, second NUST (yes, there is a branch of NUST in Karachi, but it is just for Marine programs which cannot be offered at the Main Campus), second IBA or second PIEAS.
> 
> =========== And later next day ========
> 
> What makes you think an engineering university (NUST) could be compared to a medical university (NUMS)? What makes you think that a multi branch university will have any prestige? Medical education is completely different from Engineering or Liberal Arts, its about patients, hospitals, research and highly qualified faculty which unfortunately CMH's lack, especially teaching experience of its consultants.


I think they are comparing because you were comparing 

Doctor masterh bhai "kia yeh khulla tazad nahi hei? " :cool!:


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

escalations said:


> I think they are comparing because you were comparing
> 
> Doctor masterh bhai "kia yeh khulla tazad nahi hei? " :cool!:


I draw comparisons based on my experience, 5 years of Medical Education and a year after graduation.

- - - Updated - - -

And, my comparison are often not illogical. :roll:


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

army has a pool of greatly qualified doctors cmh rawalpindi lahore pns shifa are comparable or maybe even better than any other medical institute

- - - Updated - - -

"cmh lacks"???? GUESS YOU HAVENT SEEN AFIC FELLA


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

shane warney said:


> army has a pool of greatly qualified doctors cmh rawalpindi lahore pns shifa are comparable or maybe even better than any other medical institute
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> "cmh lacks"???? GUESS YOU HAVENT SEEN AFIC FELLA



Lol!

I know CMH. My whole family is in Army, my sibling is an Assistant Professor in CMH Lahore. My Dad is an Engineer in Army. My tayas and chachas are all in Army. You think you know CMH better than me? We go to CMH (as being Army Officer kids, we are entitled there). The doctors are non experienced in teaching, there is no proper teaching faculty in clinical sciences. 

AFIC? Lol, seriously? Not only that, I have been to AFBMTC, AFID and everywhere. And I have seen the civil set up as well. The quality and quantity of patients you see in a civil AKA the real world set up, is something you don't see in a CMH. Setting up great looking building and buying expensive equipment doesn't guarantee quality of medical education. 

Army doctors are notorious for misdiagnosing even the simplest of cases. Why? Because of their relative non experience. 

THERE IS A REASON WHY AMC or NUST is NOWHERE IN THE MEDICAL CATEGORY RANKING OF HEC, despite being in existence since 35-40 years. While AKU is first and UHS is second. There is a reason why despite having really poor condition of its set up, KEMU is the most prestigious college in the country, why? Because of Mayo Hospital. Its a saying, "you don't see patients in Mayo, you see OPEN books". If you take Mayo out of KEMU, it will totally diminish. That is what medical education is. 

And, "fella", which year are you in AMC? I have got tons of friends there.


----------



## Momina99 (Aug 31, 2015)

Should we go to cmh or not? :/


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Momina99 said:


> Should we go to cmh or not? :/


Go wherever you want to. Where you will be happy and satisfied.


----------



## Mahe12 (Jul 14, 2015)

Momina99 said:


> Should we go to cmh or not? :/


what about CMH of Bahawalpur and Multan ? It is not PMDC recognized so we should apply or not ?


----------



## Momina99 (Aug 31, 2015)

When will be the merit list displayed ??


----------



## Mahe12 (Jul 14, 2015)

Momina99 said:


> When will be the merit list displayed ??


 Tomorrow is the test of CMH Lahore ........so they display merit list within a week !

- - - Updated - - -

Anyone can plz give me the info about CMH multan and Bahawalpur ? we should apply or not as it is not recognized by PMDC yet ?


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

Hahahaha really great bhayya ji i have more relations than you fella but i dont wanna go into detail and i aint in some crappy low year and tell your tons of friends to see me boy civilians like you are jealous of amc AND I AM SOOOO AFRAID OF YOU NOOBY ARMY BRAT STUFF HAHA

- - - Updated - - -

tons of friends? hahahahahahaha i personally know even top notch ppl in the nust so you better.....YA

- - - Updated - - -

lol those stinking govt hospitals are comparable to afic HAHAHAHA


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

Well in my opinion, the army does better in running educational institutions than civilian set ups. My sister is an AMC graduate and she and most of her classmates have been clearing all major local as well as international exams with absolute ease. They have worked in major government hospitals after graduation from AMC and have never had trouble due to 'lack of experience'. I am at Shifa and we have demos from KE, RMC, CMH, AMC etc. By far, the ones with the most brilliant concepts are AMC graduates. So whether colleges under the army are under NUST or NUMS or whatever, they'll get recognized soon and I highly doubt anything bad will happen to their prestige.


----------



## FaiqaNadeem (Nov 4, 2015)

I submitted the form last month but I couldn't print the admit card then because it said it can only be printed after the 31st, the test is tomorrow and now the website isn't allowing me to download the admit card. Any suggestions on what I can do?


----------

